# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Error? VLOOKUP returns 0 instead of proper value.

## Hatchiman

I am having a very weird problem with the table in the attached file.

The table contains 5 columns titled *INFO 1-5*.

When I code a *VLOOKUP* function, some of the columns return the proper value. However, some of the columns return a 0  :Confused: .

No matter what I type in the column, or even if I paste this table in a new document, I cannot get the proper value to show.

Does anyone know why? and how to solve this?!

----------


## peterjuhnke

hello h
what are you trying to look up, were did you want the formula
regards
peter

----------


## zbor

Because you have merged cells (which I hate above all  :Smilie: )

Try 8 instead of 4

=VLOOKUP(value, table, 8, FALSE)

----------


## Marcol

Why have you merged the cells in every row? You are creating a massive problem for yourself.

=VLOOKUP(value,table,11,0)

Will give you the answer I think your formula is asking for.

What are you trying to get?

*[EDIT]*
Try this workbook
based on this 

=VLOOKUP(value,table,COLUMN(),0)

Seect a value from the dropdown in A28

----------


## Hatchiman

I'm smacking my head! Merged layers?! How did I not notice such a trivial thing.
I simply unmerged them and everything works great now.

Thank you gentlemen (or ladies).

----------

